# UG gas line w/ Permasert fittings



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Man I love these permasert gas fittings. I'm doing a 160ish foot, 1 1/4" underground gas line today. Usta have to measure perfectly and buy the polyethylene line with risers on both ends. I'd always order the pipe a few feet too long and have to serpentine it through the trench to make it work. For this one, ordered the pipe 170' long with a riser on one end. I'll cut off the extra few feet and slide the other riser with the permasert coupling on it and voila, done deal. Never seen a leak with these fittings, work slick as s**t.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There is a tool for rimming the inside and outside of that pipe before you push it together


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

1/2 round files all I've ever used.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

i think it is called champher tool I think.....we got one but the proper spelling I would have to check


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> i think it is called champher tool I think.....we got one but the proper spelling I would have to check


 
I've used that tool on PE gas line. If you're using three different pipe sizes, then you need three of those champhering tools. They're size specific.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I've used that tool on PE gas line. If you're using three different pipe sizes, then you need three of those champhering tools. They're size specific.


The one I have does both 1" and 3/4"

two different ends


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

If you cut with a knife blade type cutter then the deburring tool (reaming) isn't really neccesary and the best chamfer tool I ever had did 1/2" to 1" very nicely.
Things you want to watch for are out of round tubing (coiling too tightly tends to flatten the pipe), cuts made off square and scratches on the tubing across the O-ring area. Also, I've found that a quick dab of "soap" (glycerin based leak detector) prior to jamming the Permasert ftg works wonders!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I've used about 30 or so of these fittings, I had one fail. Make sure you pressure test....don't ASSume. It's a good product, but it can fail. It's basically a shark bite for gas lines. I still prefer heat fusuion but these work too....just more money


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I prefer fusion myself. I figure anything with an o-ring will leak eventually.


----------

